# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: کدوم رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟

## funfullson13

سلام!

بین gtk, qt, wx کدوم رو پیشنهاد می کنید!

می خوام کار با یکی از این ها رو شروع کنم ولی همین اول گیچ شدم!

خودم هم برنامه نویس تازه کاری هستم

توی اینترنت گشت زدم ولی چیز مناسبی پیدا نکردم

اگر لینک هم بدهید ممنون می شوم

ممنون!

----------


## adinochestva

http://forum.codecall.net/c-c/5923-w...ws-gtk-qt.html
http://www.gidforums.com/t-8113.html
http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/WxWidgets_...Other_Toolkits

----------


## engehsan

ميشه بگي اينا چين ؟ منم تازه و :لبخند گشاده!: اردم

----------


## adinochestva

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WxWidgets
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(toolkit)
,...

----------


## benzni

از بین این سه تا qt از همه قدرتمند تره ویاد گیری و استفاده ازش هم آسون تره ولی مشکلش اینه که دو تا لیسانس داره که یکی تجاری و دیگری رایگان هستش که خرید لیسانس تجاری می تونه مشکل ساز باشه..بین wx و gtk به نظر من gtk انتخاب بهتری هست چون فکر می کنم قابلیت های بیشتری داره.در کل با همه ی این اوصاف gtk می تونه بهترین انتخاب باشه .خود من هم برای linux و هم برای win32 از gtk استفاده میکنم

خودآموز gtk+ 
http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk-tutorial/stable

خود آموز gtkmm
http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtkmm-tutorial/unstable

اگه pdf خواستی آپلود میکنم

----------


## reza10203045

البته همه اینها خوب هستند ولی برای انتخاب یکی از اینها باید ببینی که با کدومش راحتر هستی وگرنه زیاد با هم دیگر تفاوت ندارد البته در کارایی  ولی من هم از gtk استفاده می کنم.

----------

